# Books on New Cov from NT and Jeremiah?



## AThornquist (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi friends,

A friend of mine sent me a message: "I am doing a class at Biola on Jeremiah, and I have a paper on the New Covenant. My prof specifically wants me to examine this subject as addressed by Jeremiah and also the NT. I swim in progressive dispensationist waters here, and that is how I am currently leaning on the matter, but I want to get the Reformed take on the matter. Do you have some good books I can read on the subject?"

Y'all are far more knowledgeable than I; what book(s) would you recommend to this brother?

Thank you.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 22, 2011)

John Calvin's commentary (in loc., should be online, see my blog)

The Christ of the Covenants O. Palmer Robertson


----------



## brandonadams (Nov 28, 2011)

I would highly recommend he read John Owen's commentary on Hebrews 8. It is very in-depth (150+ pages devoted to Heb 8:6-13). His conclusions are different (and in my opinion much more biblical) than Calvin's. You can give him this interactive/collapsible outline of Owen's arguments: John Owen’s Commentary on the Old and New Covenants (Outline) « Contrast



I also recommend Sam Waldron and Richard Barcellos' "A Reformed Baptist Manifesto". Amazon.com: A Reformed Baptist Manifesto (9780976003908): Samuel E. Waldron, Richard C. Barcellos: Books

The entire book is about the New Covenant passage in Jeremiah, with each chapter addressing a different interpretation of it:

Table of Contents

Preface.......1
Introduction .......3
1 The New Covenant Constitution of the Church and Dispensationalism ....... 9
2 The New Covenant Constitution of the Church and Antinomianism ....... 31
3 The New Covenant Constitution of the Church and Arminianism .......49
4 The New Covenant Constitution of the Church and Paedobaptism .......65
Conclusion: A Reformed Baptist Manifesto .......81
Appendix 1: A Brief Response to Richard Pratt's "Infant Baptism in the New Covenant" ...83
Appendix 2: Book review of New Covenant
Theology.......93
Bibliography .......103
Scripture Index.......107
General Index .......111


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 28, 2011)

John Sailhamer has some really good stuff to talk about regarding the new covenant from the OT in The Meaning of the Pentateuch, and interacts with Jeremiah at points. Your friend will find that stuff helpful I think.


----------

